# g33?



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

did a search and didnt really find anything on the glock g33 .357.. Just wondering if anyone has shot one and how they like it??


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,
I have a G33 I bought myself for Christmas and I really like it. I have put a couple of hundred rounds through it. I was also given a lasermax for it at Christmas. I finally got to try the laser out saturday and I was impressed. At 20 yards I put 18 rounds in a 8"x11" piece of paper and six of them were in a 2" circle in the center of the target. They were all in a 8" circle except the first shot which was a fouler. IMO its a great little gun


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Is the G33 the same size as the 26, 19, or 17? Guess I could have looked it up but I'm too lazy....:anim_lol: How hard is it to hold that laser spot steady??...:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

The G33 is a subcompact like the G26,27,28,29,30,33, and 39. I am by no means an expert marksman (as you can tell by my post above) and the laser really shows how much your hands move when holding on a target at 20 yards. But with that said, I like the laser and I think it helps me with trying to hold steady and squeeze the trigger plus it helps me focus on the target a little more IMO.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think the laser would be the thing to have in a small mainly defensive gun with short sighting distance. Especially if it was internal to the gun. I was joking about the "nervous" laser beam spot 'cause I used to think I had steady hands until I tried to keep a laser beam spot from moving, :smt082


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

When I hold my hand out it looks like I'm Jacked up on Mountain Dew, so you can imagine that laser in my hand looks like a light show at a rock concert.


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a sig .45 a few months back and i was just checking to see how the g33 shot.. because i wanted to buy something smaller and easier to carry around with me.. sounds like a pretty decent gun from the people i have talked too soo i did some searches and found one for kind of cheap so i think thats my next purchase..


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like mine and I carry it every day. IMO its a perfect carry size and a good caliber. Good luck with it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

fusion said:


> When I hold my hand out it looks like I'm Jacked up on Mountain Dew, so you can imagine that laser in my hand looks like a light show at a rock concert.


I just had to say that I started laughing when I read that :anim_lol: Thanks for the laugh!

-Jeff-


----------



## watchtower7 (Feb 15, 2008)

New to handgun ownership.
I had pretty much settled on a SW 642 as a ccw, shot the 637 and not all that comfortable on targeting without much practice.
Came accross the Glock 33 and now would like some opinions.
Hearing the "fouling" comment makes me uneasy lol.


----------



## fusion (Dec 6, 2007)

I guess fouling was the wrong word to use. The barrell was clean and probably had a little oil left in it (not dripping out) and the first shot removed it.


----------

